# SOS - Egg Roll Question



## CharlieD (Mar 25, 2005)

I made these egg rolls 2 days ago and put them into the freezer. Tomorrow I need to deep-fry them. The question is: should I defrost them first or just throw them in hot oil frozen? What do you recommend?


----------



## marmalady (Mar 25, 2005)

Is the filling cooked? If so, I suppose you could leave them frozen, but i always get skeevy wondering if the inside is going to get hot enough before the shell burns.  I thaw mine, on layers of paper towels to soak up any moisture from the thawing.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 25, 2005)

The way I do it is go directly from the freezer to the oil.  The key is to not have the oil so hot that it burns the outershell and leaves the filling cold and frozen in the middle.  Leave the oil on medium/low and let it heat up first.  Then add the eggrolls and slowly fry them until they golden brown.  I do this all the time and no one knows they were prefrozenones. 

Another option is to fry the eggrolls and then freeze them.  Then defrost them in the oven.  They crisp up quite nicely.  I have done these a number of times as well and again with great results.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

that's the way frozen steak fries are done. they are "par-fried", then frozen, so that they have a slight coating of oil on them. you put them on a baking sheet while still frozen, and bake. they come out as good as deep fried, and are much healthier.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 25, 2005)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> The way I do it is go directly from the freezer to the oil. The key is to not have the oil so hot that it burns the outershell and leaves the filling cold and frozen in the middle. Leave the oil on medium/low and let it heat up first. Then add the eggrolls and slowly fry them until they golden brown. I do this all the time and no one knows they were prefrozenones.


 
This is the way I always do it also!!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the help. I did what Yakuta sugested, still I think the oil was too hot. It did not tasted as good as I would have liked them to taste. Okay, nobody noticed that, everybody were super happy, as the matter of fact I wanted to send some home for the friend of mine but all of them were gone so fast that I did not have time to even blink. I still new that they could have been better. Well, there is always next time though I promissed never do it again. I cooked for 210-220 people it's crazy, I am so tied, I can berrely move even now, two days latter. Any way thank you again.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Charlie, I was not as courageous as you but I had invited about 60 people over and I had made about 140+ eggrolls.  I hate for my house to fill up with smoke when I am having people over so I made the eggrolls and fried them ahead of time (2 days ahead) and then placed them nicely in foil pans and then warmed them in the oven until they were nicely heated and crispy.  I took my time to heat them in the oven and I did it on low temp (220).  

I had a lot of other items (including samosas that I had made from scratch and that is very popular with the Indian crowd) for snacksl but most folks chowed down the eggrolls and no one could tell that they were not fried on the spot.  

So it's another idea if you want to do some work ahead of time.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, I think this is what I will do next time, fry them ahead of time.


----------

